# Kings Island Halloween Haunt



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Im working at Kings Island Haunt this year!!
Gonna be in the CornStalkers maze...can't wait.
It's going to be awesome scaring all those people!!haha
Anyone in the area going this year?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats tyler! that's got to be one of the best jobs (if only seasonal) to have! are you going to be a scarecrow?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're going to have so much fun, and get paid doing it. Keep us updated on what goes on.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> congrats tyler! that's got to be one of the best jobs (if only seasonal) to have! are you going to be a scarecrow?


Yeah, I think so.

And thanks, ill keep you updated!


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Tyler said:


> Im working at Kings Island Haunt this year!!
> Gonna be in the CornStalkers maze...can't wait.
> It's going to be awesome scaring all those people!!haha
> Anyone in the area going this year?


Oh yeah we'll be there. I live just south of Dayton. We get some good ideas for our backyard trail walk.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

That's a bit of a jaunt for me, but not too far. Might have to make the trip just to let you mess with us a little. I'll be the one screaming my a$$ off. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## myknorr12 (Sep 14, 2008)

*nice*

That is so awesome.. I'm from the Dayton area and I go to Halloween Haunt/ Fearfest every year! How did you get the job? That would seriously be my dream job!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well they hire every year early, so I just went down for an interveiw. I brought some pictures of my yard to show them how much Im into Halloween and they all liked it, so I guess that helped, but wasnt really needed.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Rehearsals start soon, I can't wait!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats Tyler, the wife and I have made the trip over from Indy for the last couple of years and plan on going again this year. I'll keep you posted as to when we are going.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet, yeah let me know.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i always loved rehersals...i would love to see videos of it!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Been having rehearsals, I can't wait to scare people!!!

And you can see videos of the haunts on youtube, just type kings island halloween haunt.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Kings Island Halloween Haunt opens this weekend. Ill be in the cornStalkers maze!! There is a brand new haunt, Slaughter House, and it looks awesome. Also, the pirate themed Cut Throat Cove is new. Anyone coming?
Ill be sure to scare you!!!!hahahahaha

__________________


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Its been going great so far, hope some of you can make it.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I was there last friday - didn't see this post ahead of time though. As usual this is one of my favorite places to go for Halloween - the atmosphere in the park is great, and they don't skimp on the fog.

Unfortunately I didn't jump or get scared once. Went through the two new ones, club blood, clown area and massacre manor. I had some beer in me, plus I was wearing a light up shirt that seemed to mesmerize most of the monsters. I am thinking about going back this weekend. Going to Cedar Point next weekend too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Dang, people were'nt doing there job!haha Come through CornStalkers, ill scare you!!haha


----------

